# Rack in velvet



## Goodguy (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to take a roadtrip down to Kentucky for a early bowhunt. Bow season in Kentucky begins September 2nd and the deer are obviously still in velvet. 

My question is that if I'm lucky enough to take a nice buck in velvet, how do I go about preserving the rack for a mount? Thanks for the advice in advance!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I had a large velvet rack from a road kill mounted. The rack had to be sent out to be tanned. It came out great.I will try and get a photo of it to post.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

best thing is get it to a taxidermist asap it has to be injected with a perservitive or freeze dried.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

photos of velvet buck


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

I once mounted a velvet rack


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey, brianroy6, was the whole rack in velvet or just the nipples?:yikes:


----------

